# Traceroute & Ping Failure - please help!



## myabigail (Feb 18, 2008)

I am having trouble connecting to a few web sites. I've spent HOURS on the phone with tech support at my ISP, but they have been unable to help. They think it's a problem with my system. I've tried all the regular stuff (rebooting everything, clearing cache, etc). Can anyone interpret my Traceroute and Ping output and tell me if this is a problem I can fix?

PING:
abigail:~ myabigail$ ping crateandbarrel.com
PING crateandbarrel.com (63.73.227.20): 56 data bytes
36 bytes from fry-6.border6.chg.pnap.net (69.25.240.10): Communication prohibited by filter
Vr HL TOS  Len   ID Flg  off TTL Pro  cks      Src      Dst
 4  5  00 0054 c9c7   0 0000  30  01 38a0 68.94.33.134  63.73.227.20 
(this just keeps repeating)


TRACEROUTE (2 versions)
VERSION 1:

Abigail:~ myabigail$ traceroute crateandbarrel.com
traceroute to crateandbarrel.com (63.73.227.20), 64 hops max, 40 byte
packets
 1  192.168.1.254 (192.168.1.254)  3.811 ms  1.183 ms  1.878 ms
 2  bras4-l0.rcsntx.sbcglobal.net (151.164.182.19)  13.565 ms  12.481
ms  12.897 ms
 3  dist1-vlan120.rcsntx.sbcglobal.net (151.164.162.66)  13.191 ms 
49.095 ms  11.045 ms
 4  bb1.10g5-0.rcsntx.sbcglobal.net (151.164.243.183)  36.636 ms 
14.752 ms  12.251 ms
 5  151.164.40.29 (151.164.40.29)  209.134 ms  10.710 ms  10.689 ms
 6  gar6.dlstx.ip.att.net (12.122.79.65)  11.948 ms  11.528 ms  11.110
ms
 7  tbr2.dlstx.ip.att.net (12.123.16.222)  38.891 ms  38.852 ms  40.728
ms
 8  tbr1.sl9mo.ip.att.net (12.122.10.89)  92.264 ms  41.760 ms  40.105
ms
 9  cr1.sl9mo.ip.att.net (12.122.18.33)  38.605 ms  37.589 ms  34.865
ms
10  cr2.sl9mo.ip.att.net (12.122.2.218)  35.912 ms  35.823 ms  34.482
ms
11  cr2.cgcil.ip.att.net (12.122.2.21)  38.396 ms  42.149 ms  67.544 ms
12  tbr1.cgcil.ip.att.net (12.122.17.158)  43.427 ms  43.544 ms  39.890
ms
13  gar1.chail.ip.att.net (12.123.4.69)  34.402 ms  47.905 ms  36.671
ms
14  * * *
15  border6.pc1-bbnet1.chg.pnap.net (64.94.32.11)  146.279 ms  70.568
ms *
16  fry-6.border6.chg.pnap.net (69.25.240.10)  36.692 ms  37.844 ms 
36.965 ms
17  64.95.84.253 (64.95.84.253)  38.493 ms  47.781 ms  50.404 ms
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  63.73.227.20 (63.73.227.20)  98.401 ms * *
Abigail:~ myabigail$ 



VERSION 2:
abigail:~ myabigail$ traceroute crateandbarrel.com
traceroute to crateandbarrel.com (63.73.227.20), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  adsl-68-94-33-133.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net (68.94.33.133)  1.699 ms  1.214 ms  1.459 ms
 2  * * *
 3  * * *
 4  * * *
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * *
(this just keeps repeating & repeating)


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 18, 2008)

Is it just that one site? 

Plus your ISP's DNS (as well as most other ISPs) is close to atrocious. To give you the power of one the oldest parts of the young internet (after the ARPANET) back to you go to OpenDNS and following the direction to add them to you system. Then open a free account with them to control your DNS directly.

This should help.


----------



## myabigail (Feb 18, 2008)

I've also rebooted my router -- but the problem still remains. 

Here's my traceroute output:
abigail:~ myabigail$ traceroute crateandbarrel.com
traceroute to crateandbarrel.com (63.73.227.20), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  adsl-68-94-48-81 (68.94.48.81)  13.579 ms  2.006 ms  35.164 ms
 2  * * *
 3  * * *
 4  * * *
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 19, 2008)

Try it without the router for testing.


----------



## myabigail (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry, when I said router, I meant wireless modem. I do not have a separate router. Thanks!


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 19, 2008)

So DSL modems have IP routing built in. Have you looked at that?


----------



## myabigail (Feb 19, 2008)

No, I don't think so. How do I do that?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 19, 2008)

Open your System Preferences->Network and look at the IP Gateway. Then type that IP in your favorite browser address bar. If a screen with it showing username/password or it logs you into something, then the DSL modem can be configured and it does some kind of IP routing.


----------



## myabigail (Feb 19, 2008)

OK. Now what? By the way, I've already changed to OpenDNS using the configurations on the gateway. Someone else suggested that would help, although it hasn't.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 19, 2008)

Well did the modem have a configuration screen?


----------



## myabigail (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes. Here's a screenshot of my options:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v714/myabigail/proxysetting.jpg


----------

